# Brinkmann Smoke King Deluxe



## porked (Apr 4, 2009)

Went about curing this new smoker I just got today. Laced it down with veggie oil and started a fire to season it for hopefully many great meals. What I soon found out though was the thermometer is way off! It was showing 150 and when I set another thermometer inside the smoker I was over 300! Perhaps it can be adjusted, I'll have to play with it. Anyway, you can bet that I'll use the other thermometer tomorrow when I cook my first pork shoulder. I highly doubt that charcoal alone will work with this smoker, it'll take wood to get temps to maintain at 200-225. If anyone else has this smoker please realize that the factory thermometer is inacurate!


----------



## bassman (Apr 4, 2009)

It's a well know fact that most OEM thermometers are way off.  I adjusted the one on my Smoke Vault and it's still way off.  As long as you already realize that, you should be fine.  Congratulations on the new smoker.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats on the new smoker and never trust the stock thermometer


----------



## porked (Apr 5, 2009)

It's funny, as I am now smoking a shoulder for my first meal in the new smoker, the thermometer isn't even close. It is registering 120 when it is in fact about 220. Unbelievable. You would think they could get it closer than that!


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Apr 5, 2009)

Good luck with the new smoker

Jason


----------



## jaybuurn (Apr 7, 2009)

wow im a newbie and have the same smoker and had temp problems. yes thinking wood is the way to go and my gauge is waaaay off too.
im going to add some mods ill post when i do

good luck!!


----------



## porked (Apr 8, 2009)

There should be no reason not getting temps high enough using wood. I think the best thing would be to place another guage at the cooking level you're using, and even using 2 if cooking at 2 different levels. My first shoulder took 13 hours and that is too long in my opinion. With my old CharGriller, it would take about 11 hours. Obviously I need a more accurate temperature.


----------



## billbo (Apr 8, 2009)

Stock therms cannot be trusted. For kicks I checked my stock therm on my ECB last weekend during a smoke. I have an ET-73 that I love so I used that in my experiment.

I checked the stock therm (it just has cold, ideal, hot settings) at two different times during the smoke when my ET-73 was reading dead on at 225 for an extended period. The stock therm was reading in two very different places both times. This goes to show you how much they can be trusted!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 8, 2009)

Some of the depnds on the meat too. All the cuts are different. I have done brisket flats that are done in 10 hours and some in 7 hours. Same with butts, and ribs.


----------



## porked (Apr 9, 2009)

Meat cuts are certainly different, it just never took as long as this first one using the new smoker. It took me a few times after I bought my first smoker to get it right, I guess I'll have to just keep on experimenting with this one before I master it.


----------

